# Авиация > Холодная война >  сухой су-20/22 ливия

## ИванВ

Здравствуйте, 
я заинтересован в вариант Су-20/22 использовался ливийским военно - воздушных сил?Существуют ли какие-либо данные о количестве самолетов, которые участвовали в инциденте 19.08.81?

----------


## lindr

Вам сюда Реестр Су-17/22.

В ВВС Ливии было 72 Су-22М(три эскадрильи/squadrons), и 23(или 24 - одна эскадрилья) Су-22.

----------


## ИванВ

> Вам сюда Реестр Су-17/22.
> 
> В ВВС Ливии было 72 Су-22М(три эскадрильи/squadrons), и 23(или 24 - одна эскадрилья) Су-22.


Большое спасибо!

----------

